# Ontario



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

anyone from ontario on ice..... i live in sudbury whichi is about 1 1/2 hour west from north bay and i wanna know when i can GIT-R-DONE


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

well i live in north bay, and not much happening over here, nippissing finally just refroze 2 nights ago, but also got about 2 or 3 inches of snow now. hopefully the forecast turns cold soon, because i am also very anxious to get onto the ice.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

well we should be back in business now, a month late but the snow got taken off the ice with the rain today and a weeks worth of -20 and one day of -35 we should build some good ice for next weekend.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

just an update, callander bay had 5 inches on the weekend and i hear about 8 inches now, i fished a small trout lake sunday and it had 5 inches as well, i have herd that out your way there are lakes with 10 inches on it.


----------

